# [Suche] Mainboard mit AM3+ & PCIe x16 3.0



## DominikTV (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Mainboard mit AM3+ sowie einem PCIe x16 3.0 - Slot (für meine Radeon HD 7970 GHz).
Ich bin bei meiner suche zwar auf das _ASUS Sabertooth 990FX/GEN3 R2.0_ gestoßen, aber es wird, laut Asus-Support, nicht mehr hergestellt.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten 

(PS: Ach ja, und kommt jetzt *NICHT* mit "INTEL HAT ABER..." !!!)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Oktober 2013)

Wieso muss es denn 3.0 sein? Deine 7970 läuft auch mit 2.0 und ist vllt 2% langsamer, also kaum spürbar....


----------



## DominikTV (24. Oktober 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Wieso muss es denn 3.0 sein? Deine 7970 läuft auch mit 2.0 und ist vllt 2% langsamer, also kaum spürbar....


 
Naja, es sind schon größere Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede: Bericht: PCIe 3.0 vs. PCIe 2.0 - ComputerBase


----------



## Westcoast (24. Oktober 2013)

PCIE 2.0 X16 lane bietet genügend bandbreite bei nur einer karte. bei crossfire macht dann PCIE 3.0 schon mehr sinn, da PCIE 3.0 X8 lane so schnell ist wie PCIE 2.0 X16.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Oktober 2013)

Ok ich entschuldige mich, es ist 1% ^^, schau doch mal die Tests an, 
Performancerating - 1xAA/1xAF

HD 7970 @ PCIe 3.0 
 101%  

HD 7970 @ PCIe 2.0 
 • 100% 

Und weiter unten sinds auch 1%


----------



## DominikTV (24. Oktober 2013)

Es geht aber in erster Linie darum, ob es ein solches Mainboard gibt, damit ich meinen inneren Frieden habe (und ggf. mal mit einer R9 280X im Verbund aufrüsten kann)


----------



## Netboy (24. Oktober 2013)

Gelöscht 						http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...-990FX-GEN-3-0-R2-0-PCI-E-3-fuer-AMD-1043585/


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Oktober 2013)

Habe nichts gefunden bis auf das Sabertooth, glaube, da gibt's auch nichts...


----------

